
The Global Mobile Innovators Tournament – Enabled by IBM and 4YFN - rachelbenbow
http://www.glovators.io
======
rachelbenbow
IBM and 4YFN announce the Global Mobile Innovators Tournament!

Already a Bluemix pro or looking to hone your Bluemix skills? IBM and 4YFN are
pleased to announce the Global Mobile Innovators Tournament, giving developers
and startups from around the world, the opportunity to create game changing
mobile applications in return for some seriously good prizes! Also get your
startup noticed and recognised by supporting Telco's: Rogers Communications,
Vodafone, KPN & AT&T.

Participants can enter one or more challenges over a 50 day period to create
world class applications based around three Internet of Things themes: Smart
Homes and Buildings, Connected Travel and Transportation, and Smarter
Healthcare.

If you’re a startup or developer with a great idea and want to put your skills
to the test, plus have the opportunity to earn professional recognition, win a
trip to 4YFN 2016 in Barcelona and even the potential to have your application
commercialised and more.

SEVEN EASY STEPS!

(1) Register for the challenges

(2) Tweet that you've registered for the Tournament using #glovators

(3) Register for Bluemix and apply the promo code (you'll receive this in your
Thank You For Registering email from glovator@us.ibm.com)

(4) Get enabled on Bluemix - check out all the materials available to you and
leverage the experts who are here to help you!

(5) Review the Telco APIs made available to you

(6) Start building your mobile app(s) on IBM Bluemix

(7) Submit your entry by the 4th November (or entries, depending on how many
challenges you want to enter!).

Register for the challenges today and receive FREE IBM Bluemix until November
20, at www.glovators.io.

